# Gold ore on eBay



## ebjackson30 (Apr 20, 2016)

Did anyone get any of the Chinese gold ore from eBay? free shipping and the rocks were going for less than $5 each.


----------



## artart47 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi! Did you wonder, Why wouldn't they just process the ore in china? There should be a refiner near the source of the ore that all the miners use.
Art.


----------



## ebjackson30 (Apr 21, 2016)

yes I wondered that too. might have been someone that stole a ton of samples and selling them illegally? if that's even possible. anyways, i grabbed 8 lots. 30 grams each. may not be anything there but hey, it was $17 with free shipping.

EDIT: i was also thinking it would be hilarious if someone took a rock and spray painted gold and silver on it.


----------



## ebjackson30 (Apr 21, 2016)

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182094140645?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 21, 2016)

If you pay 2$ for something shipped free from China you get exactly what you paid for. Free shipping of "something".


----------



## ebjackson30 (Apr 21, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> If you pay 2$ for something shipped free from China you get exactly what you paid for. Free shipping of "something".



I agree with you pat 100%. I had an extra 20 laying around tho so I decided to gamble


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 21, 2016)

It always amazes me how cheaply and fast I can get things shipped here from China, way over there on the other side of the world. On the other hand I gave up years ago ever buying anything from Canada again, because it seems to take forever and always costs an arm and a leg for shipping! That's even though we're on the same continent and I can actually see Canada across the Detroit river.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 21, 2016)

macfixer01 said:


> It always amazes me how cheaply and fast I can get things shipped here from China, way over there on the other side of the world. On the other hand I gave up years ago ever buying anything from Canada again, because it seems to take forever and always costs an arm and a leg for shipping! That's even though we're on the same continent and I can actually see Canada across the Detroit river.



Gotta love snail mail verses cargo shipments. :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 22, 2016)

Yep shipping costs are strange animal. I do pay more for sending large letter letter from Ireland to UK than I am charged for packet from China.


----------



## Dpetes (Apr 22, 2016)

Just incase you did not Google or Bing this mine..

Jinfeng Mine in China

http://www.bing.com/search?q=Jinfen...=en-us&refig=a0e3878a16b84ff2b1228c65ed2409a0

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jinfeng_Gold_Mine

Geology[edit]

The deposit at the Jinfeng Gold Mine is a Carlin-type gold deposit (similar to those found in Nevada) in the "Laizhishan Dome" located in a region known as the "Golden Triangle". The Laizhishan Dome is made up of sedimentary rocks from the Silurian through the Late Triassic periods. The deposit itself is located between five faults, with gold being associated with pyrite and arsenopyrite.[3]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arsenopyrite

Arsenopyrite is an iron arsenic sulfide (FeAsS). It is a hard (Mohs 5.5-6) metallic, opaque, steel grey to silver white mineral with a relatively high specific gravity of 6.1.[1] When dissolved in nitric acid, it releases elemental sulfur. When arsenopyrite is heated, it becomes magnetic and gives off toxic fumes. With 46% arsenic content, arsenopyrite, along with orpiment, is a principal ore of arsenic. When deposits of arsenopyrite become exposed to the atmosphere, usually due to mining, the mineral will slowly oxidize, converting the arsenic into oxides that are more soluble in water, leading to acid mine drainage.

The crystal habit, hardness, density, and garlic odor when struck are diagnostic. Arsenopyrite in older literature may be referred to as mispickel, a name of German origin.[4]

Arsenopyrite also can be associated with significant amounts of gold. Consequently, it serves as an indicator of gold bearing reefs. Many arsenopyrite gold ores are refractory, i.e. the gold is not easily liberated from the mineral matrix.

Arsenopyrite is found in high temperature hydrothermal veins, in pegmatites, and in areas of contact metamorphism or metasomatism.

Dwayne


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 22, 2016)

Even a more than decent gold ore would only contain gold for 200-400 dollar per ton. At $5 per rock it is a good deal for the seller as long the rock weigh less than 10 kilos, not factoring in processing costs.

I haven't seen the auction in case, but when searching ebay I see a lot of samples at 30 gram that goes for around $4-$5, counting low it means they get about $120 per kilo... which beats the gold content at any ore below a hundred ounce per ton.

Buying *GOLD ORE* on eBay one rock at a time for refining is never going to be a winning deal... except for the seller. 8) 

Hey! I got some gold ores from the gold mines close to where I live (Björkdal, Svartliden, Kankberg, Kristineberg). I can sell samples for $120 per kilo but sorry, no free shipping. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## ebjackson30 (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm learning more and more everyday not to trust fleaBay


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 22, 2016)

The only thing you can trust eBay is to deliver a platform where people sell stuff... and to grab as much as possible from the transaction.

It's the sellers that you could not trust, but in this case did the seller ever claim that you would get rich processing his ore? Do you have a link?

To buy things demands that you also do some checking yourself. Are you buying it for profit? As a training material? As a rock sample for your collection?
All purposes could tolerate different price levels, what is a reasonable price for a rock collector is ludicrous for a refiner... I've paid more than $100 for a 2 gram lead crystal as a mineral specimen while I'm selling led batteries at 25 cents per kilo.

Always do your math when it comes to financial transactions or take the consequences.

Göran


----------



## ebjackson30 (Apr 22, 2016)

It was actually for collection and for training. So I don't feel as bad, but I realize I could probably ask around to local friends and get provided with a free sample of gold ore.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 22, 2016)

I like the urbandictiory definition.


----------



## ebjackson30 (Apr 22, 2016)

acpeacemaker said:


> I like the urbandictiory definition.



too funny lol


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 22, 2016)

Not true any more... today you buy a 30 dollar toaster for 40 dollar, but at least you get free shipping.

eBay plugged that hole a long time ago by adding fees to the shipping too, making it even more expensive to ship from Sweden... and then eBay have the nerve of complaining on my shipping fees when I tried to sell a book! "The shipping fees are too high for this object." :evil: 

Göran


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 22, 2016)

Absolutely right Goran :lol:


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 22, 2016)

Dpetes said:


> Just incase you did not Google or Bing this mine..
> 
> Jinfeng Mine in China
> 
> ...




Interesting. I had wondered if there was some arsenic content in this ore? Some of the photos show what look like small bright red crystals I thought might be Realgar (arsenic disulfide). The info in your post mentioned it contains orpiment which is the trisulfide of arsenic and is a bright yellow color. I'm not seeing any of that necessarily.


----------



## Smack (Apr 23, 2016)

The reason you get some of the stuff from China so fast is because it's already here, stored in a warehouse somewhere in California.


----------



## Refining Rick (Apr 27, 2016)

I have two samples on the way. I will post more when they arrive. Maybe a good round of tests will be in order for the board. Any of the more experienced members willing to test it? I'll do what I can, but, I am afraid after all, I am a very small hobbyist in a very large world....


----------

